# Feeding grinds??



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just found out we can get local, hormone, steroid and antibiotic free beef grinds here from our local organic farm.

The ingredients are:

Beef, Beef Liver, Beef Kidney, Beef Heart.

The cattle are grass fed and humanely slaughtered, so I feel good about that.

My question is -- how much do I feed? The packaging is really basic -- its actually just wrapped up like butcher meat is, and frozen. They use the same beef that they use for their human grade products.

Now, I obviously will need to alter this with more bone heavy meals, or with their THK, but what do you think?

Do I feed the same way by body weight? I'm just thinking its a good way for them to get their organs without me pulling my hair out.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

**bump**


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Do you/can you find out what organ/meat ratio they use? I would definitely feed with a boney meal. Are your dogs used to beef heart? It is rich so can give them the splarts if they aren't used to it. So depending on if they are used to it or not, and what ratio, I say you could work up/feed as a regular sized meal once they got used to it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Do you/can you find out what organ/meat ratio they use? I would definitely feed with a boney meal. Are your dogs used to beef heart? It is rich so can give them the splarts if they aren't used to it. So depending on if they are used to it or not, and what ratio, I say you could work up/feed as a regular sized meal once they got used to it.


They've never had beef hearts before, or any organs besides liver (I'm just starting to increase the amount of raw that I feed them). 

Good to know...I can give them a call and find out what the ratios are. I bet I'll get the run-around though lol as no one here has answers for anything. 

I was thinking I'd start feeding it as a mix-in for their THK, only b'c its something new, and then mixing it w/ something old, that they are more used to. 

They've done fine w/ raw liver but I've been feeding it w/ boney meals.

I just have a hard time finding appropriate meat sources that aren't chicken b'c what's avail. is limited here, and I thought this might be a good thing to try but I wish it had bone


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It sounds great kristi it would be worth asking if they could grind the bone for you too as I bet they just chuck it out!!! 

I would deffo add slowly and feed with bones or their thk

I feed lambs heart as a staple here it's so rich it's fab we don't get the squits either but I did break them onto it slowly!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kristi, that grind sounds good! I would just pinch off a small meatball sized piece and feed it several times a week with your honest kitchen and maybe a chicken wing tip. It sounds healthy and nutritious and a good way to get the benefits of organs.


----------

